
3 Reasons Why Virtual Reality Will Kill the Office - Quartertotravel
http://blog.venturepact.com/3-reasons-why-virtual-reality-will-kill-the-office/
======
Piskvorrr
I have been hearing this pitch since approximately 1995; always five years to
mass adoption. Not holding my breath for flying cars, either.

